# Antique jars dry storage



## BlueWhiskey (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello all


My grandma gifted me a bunch of jars when she was moving to a smaller home. I've looked around a little and I don't think they are worth much but I'm more curious if they are still safe to use for dry food storage?* They all have the original lids. I have attached a few pics I have around 15 jars total.


Thanks for any info!














Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a bunch of them that I do exactly that with.  I see no reason not to.  You might want to use a shoulder seal gasket if you are in a humid area.


----------



## BlueWhiskey (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you! 

That's what I was hoping to hear.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreya (Jan 7, 2019)

They have tons of uses! just be careful or you will find you have more jars than uses


----------

